# Grommit's new Car - DW First?



## Grommit (May 3, 2011)

Evening troops, hope all is well and sorry I have been hiding lately :thumb:

Anyway, seeing as this is the place for all things car related, thought I would share some pics of my new car. Haven't seen any on DW yet so here you go.

2015 S3 Saloon. :car:





And in true beading styleee


----------



## polac5397 (Apr 16, 2014)

nice ................enjoy !!!


----------



## MadOnVaux! (Jun 2, 2008)

Why why why have they done an A3/S3 saloon?


----------



## Simz (Jun 7, 2013)

Really nice, well done.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

I much prefer the S3 saloon to the hatch version, much sleeker looking, enjoy fella :car:


----------



## Grommit (May 3, 2011)

Soul boy 68 said:


> I much prefer the S3 saloon to the hatch version, much sleeker looking, enjoy fella :car:


Thanks partner. I agree, naturally. :thumb:


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Looks nice

Though just looks like an a4 with an s3 badge lol


----------



## ddave05 (May 23, 2010)

This is pretty much exactly the next car I want to buy.

I know it's early days, but how are you finding it?

I'll be coming from a current shape A6 2.0 TDI.


----------



## Grommit (May 3, 2011)

ddave05 said:


> This is pretty much exactly the next car I want to buy.
> 
> I know it's early days, but how are you finding it?
> 
> I'll be coming from a current shape A6 2.0 TDI.


Spot on Dave. Coming from a BMW and Merc background I was actually reluctant to get an Audi, but it made me smile constantly when Glasgow Audi game me one for the day. Put my order in the following week and took 12-14 weeks to arrive. Which is fine as I had to see out my lease on my previous car anyway.

Spec is great, noise is great, permanant Quattro so ill be able to get out and about in the winter months lol.

It does like fuel though. You'll fill it every week IMO or at least I will, and i used to fill my previous car twice a month. It's faster than a S4 (barely but it is) cheaper and I think it looks better than the S4 personally so that's what got me to get one.

I really don't think you would be dissapointed sir, standard spec is really really good. I added some bits but they are options.
:thumb:


----------



## Beancounter (Aug 31, 2006)

^^^ Having had an A6 (MY2011) in the past and also recently sat in one of these at a dealership, you'll notice the size....a lot!
That said, I really like them, the S3 is a lovely car and I think they will sell really well.


----------



## stevekoz (Mar 14, 2014)

Very nice! Its the perfect combination for me, looks a lot better than the s3 hatchback, suits its saloon shape really well, quicker than an s4 and that bit more space for when you need it but small enough to feel like you aren't driving a saloon. I've got a quattro tdi and the grip just never gives out. You'll love it in the snow! Enjoy.


----------



## WhiteRoc_170 (Jan 31, 2013)

I have to agree it does just look like a a4 with a3 badge on it. But dispite that it looks alot better in sallon form rather than hatchback. I like it alot. Very nice mate! Enjoy!!


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Looks Lovely


----------



## alexjb (Feb 13, 2011)

Amazing choice of car! I'm trying to urge my Dad to get one. I think the Saloon is a MUCH nicer looking car than the hatch or sportback. 
Enjoy!!


----------



## waxtrucker (Mar 21, 2014)

Nice motor


----------



## ibiza55 (Feb 22, 2008)

One lovely jubbly motor


----------



## WP-UK (Apr 24, 2011)

Looks awesome, congrats! Nice colour too!


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

Very nice indeedy mate :thumb:

Misano or brilliant red? pics of interior?

Another S3 saloon here -

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=350272


----------



## Buckweed (Aug 27, 2012)

I'm getting to like these... Still not see one in the flesh yet.


----------



## steveo1986 (Apr 8, 2013)

Very nice car mate!


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Looks wonderful pal, nicely done! I actually prefer the saloon to the hatch, I think it looks a million times better than the Merc CLA too. The engine is a stonker isn't it?! Even in my measly 220bhp state of tune in my GTI it's brilliant, so with over 300bhp I imagine it's marvellous! One thing I did notice is that fuel consumption really settles down after about 1500 miles of running in too.

Out of interest, did you go manual or S-Tronic? The new calibration on the DSG/S-Tronic box is fantastic, shifts are so quick!

Enjoy it, you've got some proper all weather performance there!


----------



## tictap (Sep 15, 2010)

Lucky sod, great motor..


----------



## Mk3Brick (May 24, 2012)

These are awesome looking cars, good work.


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

Kimo73 said:


> Looks nice
> 
> Though just looks like an a4 with an s3 badge lol


it looks nice but i was thinkng the exact same thing as Kimo


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

stunning as you say looks much better/more interesting than an s4, good power what more can you want? this would be very high on my wish list enjoy


----------



## 204driver (Aug 27, 2008)

Now then I really really like this! Like saloons but don't like big cars so it's perfect! Could tempt me away from my bmw M135i one day........:thumb::thumb:


----------



## Makalu (May 7, 2013)

Very Nice Motor.

I might even swap my RS4 for one of these though..






Mak.


----------



## MEH4N (Mar 15, 2012)

Very nice Grommit. I really like these and what a great colour.


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

Makalu said:


> Very Nice Motor.
> 
> I might even swap my RS4 for one of these though..
> 
> ...


i've dribbled alot, o my word how much to organs go for on the market?


----------



## Grommit (May 3, 2011)

JBirchy said:


> Looks wonderful pal, nicely done! I actually prefer the saloon to the hatch, I think it looks a million times better than the Merc CLA too. The engine is a stonker isn't it?! Even in my measly 220bhp state of tune in my GTI it's brilliant, so with over 300bhp I imagine it's marvellous! One thing I did notice is that fuel consumption really settles down after about 1500 miles of running in too.
> 
> Out of interest, did you go manual or S-Tronic? The new calibration on the DSG/S-Tronic box is fantastic, shifts are so quick!
> 
> Enjoy it, you've got some proper all weather performance there!


Engine is spot on, any gear, sink the boot and off you go. The digital boost guage is also fun to watch  Yeah fuel consumption I've really noticed that lol. I've had it a week and I will fill it tomorrow. I'll most likely be filling it every week, or at a stretch 10 days depending on travel. So hoping it settles down, once the engine beds in.

I went for the manual as it was cheaper, that way it let me add on other things that I find useful :thumb:

As for the similarities to the S4, I think it stands out on its own. No panels are the same and personally prefer the stance of the S3, meaner looking and cheaper. It'll be a fun 4 years. :car:


----------



## gibbo555 (May 3, 2011)

Lovely motor, enjoy!


----------



## 20vKarlos (Aug 8, 2009)

That is a very nice S3!


----------



## JwilliamsM (Dec 20, 2011)

very nice, i do love small saloon car shapes. i still think the hatch looks good but i would go for the saloon as its bound to be rarer.
when you say its permanent quattro you mean its not haldex then? so its more like the rs4 system?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 31, 2013)

I think this is better looking than the hatch. Nice work :thumb:


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

Nice, i do like those.


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

Like these, makes much more sense than the hatch which is out gunned price wise by the Golf R.

Small, compact 300bhp (370 with stage 1)4WD and good economy for what figures it produces. 

The S4 ain't massive inside so I'd only go S4 if it was a wagon. Good choice enjoy.

Would love to see them with just two oval pipes on the rear though.


----------



## AygoGUMMY (Nov 21, 2010)

Interesting, this segment seems to be taking off; I see quite a few of those Merc CLAs which are a similar sort of thing - an A-Class with a boot. Think BMW are readying an equivalent 2-Series from what I've heard. Looks good.


----------



## daydotz (May 15, 2011)

Love these


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

I do have to ask why an s3 and why not an s4? Tbh they do look quite similar to me.


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

AygoGUMMY said:


> Interesting, this segment seems to be taking off; I see quite a few of those Merc CLAs which are a similar sort of thing - an A-Class with a boot. Think BMW are readying an equivalent 2-Series from what I've heard. Looks good.


Arent they already out? I was sat behind one in traffic last week, a 2 series..


----------



## Grommit (May 3, 2011)

RisingPower said:


> I do have to ask why an s3 and why not an s4? Tbh they do look quite similar to me.


Look nothing like each other if you sat them side by side.

S3 faster, lighter, cheaper, it's a new model and I like it.

That's it in a nutshell really :thumb:


----------



## andy665 (Nov 1, 2005)

Grommit said:


> permanant Quattro


Its not, its the Haldex system but still more than up to the job

Really like the A3 saloon, difficult to make a well balanced looking compact saloon but Audi have managed it - about the only current Audi I actually like


----------

